# Neues Unterforum^^



## Celdaro (26. März 2009)

Tag^^
wie wärs wenn man ein neues Forum machen würde für die Bildbearbeiter wo man Signaturanfragen, tuts, Ressourcen etc posten kann?
Hab gesucht aber nur den Designthread gefunden^^

MfG


----------



## Haxxler (26. März 2009)

Das hier ist wie du sicherlich schon bemerkt hast ein Portal für Online-Spiele. Wenn du Foren möchtest die sich um Bildbearbeitung drehen, solltest du lieber nach dementsprechenden Communities suchen.


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2009)

da ich bei den guten ca 8 kenne in dem forum
von den hobby mässigen ca 4+
glaube ich nicht das sie für die 12+ leute extra nen forum machen

gibt genug andere foren dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier reicht mir ein thread + ne guppe (die auch nen forum hat xD)
ahja und nen irc chan haben wa auch .. fast vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

darf man überhaupt bei euch rein oder sind meine leistungen dafür zu schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

Naja STO hat auch ein kleines Forümchen... für uns wenige, uns häuflein Brüder...


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Tag^^
> wie wärs wenn man ein neues Forum machen würde für die Bildbearbeiter wo man Signaturanfragen, tuts, Ressourcen etc posten kann?
> Hab gesucht aber nur den Designthread gefunden^^
> 
> MfG




Mh - in welche Richtung soll das genau gehen? Inklusive, sagen wir mal "Web-Design"? :-)


----------



## Jesbi (27. März 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Das hier ist wie du sicherlich schon bemerkt hast ein Portal für Online-Spiele. Wenn du Foren möchtest die sich um Bildbearbeitung drehen, solltest du lieber nach dementsprechenden Communities suchen.



Die meisten hier haben eine Signatur, wie Du vielleicht noch bemerken wirst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch gibt es sowas in den meisten O-game Foren, wo man sehr schöne persönliche Signaturen bekommen kann.
Das Problem ist da meist, das die Leute sich nicht auf andere Games/Themen einlassen, wenn Sie ein Browsergame zocken, werden die meisten Dir keine Sig für WAR/WOW/AOC oder HdRO machen.

Ist halt die Frage ob es hier Leute gibt, die Spass daran haben sowas zu erstellen, da daraus meistens sehr aktive Themen entstehen.
Ich fand die Battles unter den Erstellern immer sehr interessant.
Das heisst ein Thema wird vorgegeben, zwei oder mehr erstellen eine Sig zum Thema und dann wird bewertet. War immer sher unterhaltend und so mancher ist ein echter Könner bei sowas.

Schlecht finde ich den Vorschlag auf keinen Fall,

mfg


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Ich fand die Battles unter den Erstellern immer sehr interessant.
> Das heisst ein Thema wird vorgegeben, zwei oder mehr erstellen eine Sig zum Thema und dann wird bewertet. War immer sher unterhaltend und so mancher ist ein echter Könner bei sowas.
> 
> Schlecht finde ich den Vorschlag auf keinen Fall,
> ...


 battles machen wir ja im designthread seit geraumer ezit auch udn da sind auch manchmal schmuckstücke bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt am we is wieder eine auslosung...kannst ja dann mal im Gott & Die welt forum rein schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (27. März 2009)

Es sind schon einige schöne Sachen dabei, aber mit 250 Seiten und davon sicher sehr vielen leeren leider auch sehr unübersichtlich.

Das wäre dann halt der Vorteil eines eigenen Unterforums, der jeweilige Ersteller kann seine Arbeiten vorstellen und bewerten lassen.
Aber es kann auch mal die ein oder andere Herausforderung ausgesprochen werden.

So wie es jetzt ist gehen viele der schönen Arbeiten leider vollkommen unter und die fülle an Seiten wirkt auf jemandem, der den Threat nicht seid Anfang an verfolgt eher abschreckend.

Ich finde halt, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht eine schicke Sig, Avatar, Briefkopf oder ähnliches zu entwerfen ist es schade wenn sie so untergeht.

mfg


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

such mal nach GFX Battle davon gibt es noch net sehr viele.....unsere Battles sind immer in einem extra Thread hätte i vllt dazu sagen sollen sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (27. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahja und nen irc chan haben wa auch .. fast vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haben wir?


----------



## Dracun (27. März 2009)

jap im quakenet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genaue addrese uzu finden in minastirit sig


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - in welche Richtung soll das genau gehen? Inklusive, sagen wir mal "Web-Design"? :-)



Ich würde sagen generell Bildbearbeitung, also Web-Design, Wallpaper, Signaturen; Avatare, Tutorials, Suche & Biete etc.
^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. März 2009)

Ja sowas würde ich mir auch wünschen.
Soetwas in Richtung Bild- oder/und 
Videobearbeitungsforen.


----------



## Celdaro (4. April 2009)

joa...denn MMORPG foren = signaturen
signaturen = benötigen bildbearbeitung
bildbearbeitungsanfänger = doofe signaturen
doofe signaturen = "mobbing" von denen mit besserer (meist)

xD


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2009)

zudem könnten die CreativStylez ja mal ne SEite fürs Buffed heft gestallten so unter dem aspekt das die Community mitwirken darf :> wär doch verdammt nice


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zudem könnten die CreativStylez ja mal ne SEite fürs Buffed heft gestallten so unter dem aspekt das die Community mitwirken darf :> wär doch verdammt nice



Niemals! Dafür ne Seite WoW hergeben? Noch weniger WoW und das Heft kauft doch niemand mehr! Das hier ist ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen da darf man sich einen Schritt nach Links oder Rechts nicht erlauben! Der Markt für solche Grafiksachen ist einfach viel zu minimal im Gegensatz zum übermächtigen WoW... es würde keinen Gewinn bringen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Niemals! Dafür ne Seite WoW hergeben? Noch weniger WoW und das Heft kauft doch niemand mehr! Das hier ist ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen da darf man sich einen Schritt nach Links oder Rechts nicht erlauben! Der Markt für solche Grafiksachen ist einfach viel zu minimal im Gegensatz zum übermächtigen WoW... es würde keinen Gewinn bringen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok selor hast mich mit meinen eigenen argumenten abgewatscht ich gebe mich geschlagen


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok selor hast mich mit meinen eigenen argumenten abgewatscht ich gebe mich geschlagen



Hmm denke mal er meint es net so ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des war wohl eher sarkastisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du bist doch auf der ironischen schiene oder ?


----------



## Jesbi (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Niemals! Dafür ne Seite WoW hergeben? Noch weniger WoW und das Heft kauft doch niemand mehr! Das hier ist ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen da darf man sich einen Schritt nach Links oder Rechts nicht erlauben! Der Markt für solche Grafiksachen ist einfach viel zu minimal im Gegensatz zum übermächtigen WoW... es würde keinen Gewinn bringen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider hast Du da wahrscheinlich sogar Recht, 
aber es wäre sicherlich interessanter als irgendwelche "Promis" die irgendwas, irgendwann mal gespielt haben.
Aber, wenn Platz für ein supertolles Backrezept, für jedermann zu nachbacken ist, sollte man das doch irgendwie hinbekommen.

mfg Jesbi


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Es war in der Tat als Parodie auf den anderen Thread ob des Magazins gemeint...

Und Jesbi... Problem ist: 
Grafidesign =/= WoW
Northrend Kuchen = WoW

Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Verwirrung zerstäuben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (6. April 2009)

Letztendlich ist das Buffed-Magazin für eines da, Umsatz soll es machen, ach nein informieren soll es.

Ich glaube nicht, das sich sehr viele Leute für die Promis und die Liebespaare interessieren, es kommt also darauf an, was man daraus macht.
Gerade bei solchen Designs, wenn denn RP bezogen da ein RP Magazin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , sind die Möglichkeiten sehr vielfältig, ist aber von der Mitrarbeit der Comunity abhängig und mit Sicherheit auch aufwendiger zu betreiben wie die o.g. Beiträge.

Jedoch kann man auch viel mehr daraus machen, man muss allerdings drüber nachdenken und es wollen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

> Ich glaube nicht, das sich sehr viele Leute für die Promis und die Liebespaare interessieren



Sag das mal der Bild Redaktion... offensichtlich interessieren sich mehr Leute für solch einen Scheißkram als für wichtige Dinge...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Hmm denke mal er meint es net so ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schon schon aber ich bin auch derjenige der immer sagt:

Buffed ist einfach ein wirtschaftlich denkendes unternehmen und wird versuchen seine Userzahlen durch ein entsprechend gestalltete Seite/Heft/buffedshows zu erweitern.
mehrzahl spielt WoW = Mehr WoW in allem

so gesehen hat er schon iwie recht mit dem was er sagt und wer interessiert sich bitte die paar talente die wir im Designthreat beherbergen... leider -.-


----------



## Lillyan (6. April 2009)

Das liegt nicht nur an den Verkaufszahlen. Grafiken die dort verwendet werden stehen sicherlich teilweise auch unter copyright. Diese für Signaturen zu verwenden wird sicherlich im Sinne des Fantums akzeptiert, wenn man die Grafiken aber in Zeitschriften verwendet hört der Spaß schnell auf. Zumindest könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es da schnell Probleme geben könnte.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht nur an den Verkaufszahlen. Grafiken die dort verwendet werden stehen sicherlich teilweise auch unter copyright. Diese für Signaturen zu verwenden wird sicherlich im Sinne des Fantums akzeptiert, wenn man die Grafiken aber in Zeitschriften verwendet hört der Spaß schnell auf. Zumindest könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es da schnell Probleme geben könnte.



Das ist sogar noch komplizierter als von Lilly dargestellt. Die Prüfung, ob die entsprechenden Werke letztendlich auch vom Ersteller stammen ist noch schwieriger und sobald im Heft, kommerziell verwendet. Magazin-Seiten kann man bei Fehlern nicht einfach löschen. ;-)


----------



## Jesbi (7. April 2009)

Das ist einleuchtend, aber sehr Schade.

Aber ein erweiterter Forenbereich für die Designjungs/mädels wäre doch sicher drin?


----------



## Celdaro (7. April 2009)

Mhm...also es sollte ja eigentlich nur n Unterform werden anstatt n Teil im Heft ^^

Und wegen dem rechtlichen:

Bild und rohdatei schicken lassen, mit rohdatei meine ich (z.b. bei photoshop) die PSD-datei damit man sicher gehen kann das dieses Bild von ihm/ihr ist.

Die Hintergründe sind schnell selbstgemacht, die render (http://planetrenders.net/) sind öffentlich für die bearbeitung freigegeben


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Das ist einleuchtend, aber sehr Schade.
> 
> Aber ein erweiterter Forenbereich für die Designjungs/mädels wäre doch sicher drin?



Ich denk drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Bild und rohdatei schicken lassen, mit rohdatei meine ich (z.b. bei photoshop) die PSD-datei damit man sicher gehen kann das dieses Bild von ihm/ihr ist.
> 
> Die Hintergründe sind schnell selbstgemacht, die render (http://planetrenders.net/) sind öffentlich für die bearbeitung freigegeben



Problem: Zeitaufwand. Du suchst dir 4-5 geile Sachen raus, schreibst die User an, bekommst von 2 die entsprechenden Daten - die anderen haben Questgeber-Fragezeichen über den Kopf. Du musst neue Suchen ...das dauert in der Regel mehrere Tage, der Artikel bleibt liegen - die Deadline schiebt sich. 
Das ist zumindest meine Vorstellung zum Start. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das reguliert sich mit der Zeit sicher und funktioniert dann auch besser - aber vorerst wirkt es zu aufwändig.


----------



## Jesbi (8. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich denk drüber nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend, 
bin mir nicht sicher aber hat der Design-Threat die 300 Seiten schon erreicht?
Es ist einfach extrem unübersichtlich und wer nicht von Anfang an mitliest, blickt da irgendwie kaum noch durch.

mfg


----------



## Celdaro (8. April 2009)

Mhm dann sucht man sich halt zuverlässige User xD
Auch das Problem is das ncih alle all ihre PSDs speichern^^ *hust*


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Auch das Problem is das ncih alle all ihre PSDs speichern^^ *hust*



Sofern man überhaupt mit Photoshop arbeitet.
Selbst mit Videoschnittprogrammen wie After Effects kann man schöne Grafiken erzeugen, die letzten Endes in Photoshop nur finalisiert werden. (Ich denke z.B. an Wolken-/Nebeleffekten, sehen wesendlich besser aus...)
Um meine Komposition von After Effects hochzuladen bräuchte man mindestens über 1Gb webspace - und bei einer 1000er Leitung macht das keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Celdaro (8. April 2009)

joa...aber es gibt sicher auch in GIMP ne dateiart mit der man die ebenenaufteilung speichern kann


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Problem: Zeitaufwand. Du suchst dir 4-5 geile Sachen raus, schreibst die User an, bekommst von 2 die entsprechenden Daten - die anderen haben Questgeber-Fragezeichen über den Kopf. Du musst neue Suchen ...das dauert in der Regel mehrere Tage, der Artikel bleibt liegen - die Deadline schiebt sich.
> Das ist zumindest meine Vorstellung zum Start.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich speicher zum beispiel alle meine Daten wieder. Trozdem denke ich wenn man z.b. eine Signatur mit Bleach macht ist dies für persöndlich legal. Aber wenn man es komerziel benutzt weis ich nicht ob die das wirklich toll finden.

Zum anderen gibts sicher einige die vlt 1-2 ma lust haben und danach kein bock mehr hätten. Ja ich z.b. 
Denn einmal alle x tage etwas tun "müssen" (da das heft ja raus kommt und man sowas abgemacht hat) 

najo für ein heft vlt mal oder so fänd ichs ganz tolle idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach genug zeit geben und wers bis x nid hat wird halt nid gedruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (8. April 2009)

alternativ kann man doch Screenshotten, was das Urheberrecht ausserkraft hebeln sollte... ^^
awa ich kauf mir das buffed-magazin (was ich nicht tue^^), um mich über die rpgames zu informieren, nich um mir tolle Bilder anzusehen. Da kann ich mir auch die PlayGirl (alternativ für Jungen PlayBoy) kaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (8. April 2009)

es sollte ja auch nur n unterforum bleiben kein heftteil >.<


----------



## Pente (8. April 2009)

Rechtlich ist das halt immer ein Problem. Seiten wie Deviantart z.b. haben enorm Probleme mit Copyright-Verstößen der User. Künstler sind da sehr empfindlich in dem Bereich Grafik / Design und das aus gutem Grund. Design ist enorm teuer. Die größte Gefahr die ich hier sehe ist einfach, dass die meisten Grafiken in den Bereichen geklaute Bilder aus dem Internet sind die mit paar Photoshop-Filtern bearbeitet wurden und dann im Forum stehen. 

Auch wenn ich grundlegend solche Bereiche sehr cool finde in denen kreative Köpfe ihre Arbeit präsentieren und kritisieren können sehe ich da eine Menge Arbeit und Probleme auf uns zukommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

ok wenn wir jetzt mal das "ich hab nicht immer bock" problem mal kurz ausblenden würd ich es so machen.

Ihr macht einfach einen weniger wichtigen Artikel und gebt den GFXlern die Chance dieses mal ne Seite zu bekommen. Wenn die GFXler es gut hinkriegen dann dürfen sie sich verewigen wenn NICHT, Todesstrafe und kickban (nein scherz)
Bei Bedarf würd ich euch das GFXler zeug auch schon im InDesign ausrichten is ja ehrensache!


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

dachte irgendwie hier ging es mal nur um einunterforum udn jetzt sind wir dabei irgendwelche magazin seiten einzurichten??

hallo gehts noch?? warum sind wir nicht froh mit dem was wir haben bzw eventuell bekommen könnten (kleines unterforum)?
also weg vom magazin lasst dat die profis machen und wir hoffen einfach weiterhin auf ein eventuelles kleines ganz verstecktes unterforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> dachte irgendwie hier ging es mal nur um einunterforum udn jetzt sind wir dabei irgendwelche magazin seiten einzurichten??
> 
> hallo gehts noch?? warum sind wir nicht froh mit dem was wir haben bzw eventuell bekommen könnten (kleines unterforum)?
> also weg vom magazin lasst dat die profis machen und wir hoffen einfach weiterhin auf ein eventuelles kleines ganz verstecktes unterforum
> ...


warum nicht talent fördern warum immer nur mit dem zufrieden sein was man hat, was nutzt dir dein leben wenn du nicht nach mehr streben kannst als du hast.

DU müsstest es am besten verstehn als alle anderen zu HAST nach mehr gestrebt alles stehn und liegen gelassen um deinen MEHRWERT im leben zu finden!

Wenn die GFXler diese Chance wahrnehmen würde das mehr sein als einfach nur mal so ne seite im heft

Buffed könnte sagen das die Community masgeblich Buffed und auch das Buffedheft mitgestalltet

Und die GFXler können MEHR als stolz auf ihr Werk sein und es auch mal als Referenz angeben fals sie jemals in die berufliche Richtung Grafikdesign gehn.

So seh ich das.
Das PRoblem mit den BIldrechten verkompliziert das ganze natürlich aber wo eine wille ist ist auch ein weg würd ich mal sagen.
(Hät ich nur n bisschen mehr Zeit immo wär ich mit feuereifer dabei)

Natürlich wird es alle Parteien extreme Kraftaufwendungen kosten dieses Projekt zu realisieren aber warum nicht einen Versuch starten?
Warum den nicht?
Was können die Beteiligten den bitte verlieren?


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

mein hasenschnittchen das is was gänzlich anderes als das hier....ich behaupte mal das alle die im designthread unterwegs sind dies nur als hobby machen und nicht um eventuell dies irgendwann beruflich machen wollen(sprich grafiker,designer etc)
aufgrund dessen sollte man vllt (mMn) auf dem teppich bleiben und sich net zuviel zu aufhalsen ( hab des auch schon en paar mal gemacht und bin damit schmerzlich auf den boden gefallen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine L(i)ebe(n)sgeschichte is mit dem hier definitv net zu vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und denke mal wennman mal die rechtliche seite ausser acht lassen würde, is immer noch die frage macht derjenige die seite rechtzeitig fertig und is er danna uch noch so kreativ wenn er unter druck udn unter vorgaben arbeitet?? man sieht es ja am BAttle ohen druck werden die sigs viel besser oder etwa net??

musstest du unbedingt editieren während ich tippe??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> musstest du unbedingt editieren während ich tippe???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pure Absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem bleib ich bei der Ansicht!
Chancen nutzen!

edit: mag sein das ich mir das bissl zu Utopisch, zu einfach oder so vorstelle aber man kann ja einfach mal n Test machen bzw. einfach mal alle GFXler fragen wers den überhaupt machen will, vll. zerschlägt sich die ganze idee ja daran sogar!
edit2: hiermit klaue ich dir eine sekunde deines lebens!
edit3: mag sein das es sich bei deiner geschichte um etwas anderes dreht aber der sinn ist derselbe!
edit4: ich will dein leben NICHT im mindesten mit dieser Aktion vergleichen nur das Prinzip dahinter
edit5: Dracun giev neuen Blog von deinem Sohn!!!!!
edit6: lol 3 udn 4 sagen das selbe aus Oo fast  zumindest!


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

gibt es jetzt eigentlich neuigkeiten vom eventuellen unterforum @ ZAM?

*ganzliebguck* und *ganzliebfragt*


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> gibt es jetzt eigentlich neuigkeiten vom eventuellen unterforum @ ZAM?
> 
> *ganzliebguck* und *ganzliebfragt*



Würd ich machen - nur nach der Diskussion hier, ist mir der Inhalt des gewünschten Forums nicht mehr ganz klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht also um ein Design-Forum zut Präsentation und Absprache/Hilfesuche bei grafischen Arbeiten? Ich wäre bei "Design" dafür auch Webdesign etc. mit einzubeziehen. Das Forum unterliegt dann aber einiger strickter Regelungen: Es ist auch weiterhin keine Plattform für Werbung für die eigene Webseite - Verlinken von eigenen Webseiten sind dann nur zur Suche für Tipps oder bei Problemen bei einer Umsetzung gestattet. Verlinkte Grafiken müssen, wie in allen Foren-Bereichen, frei von jeglichen rechtsansprüchen Dritter sein. D.h. das nach Verlinkung nicht Hobbykoch XYZ kommt und Abmahnungen verschickt, weil seine Grill-Bilder unrechtmäßig verlinkt bzw. verwendet wurden. Denn dann ist das Forum sofort wieder dicht.

Jetzt fehlt noch ein schicker und passender Name für das Forum.


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

Du bis der beste und ja Webdesign klar gehört dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja da müsste es eine strikte Regelung geben ... nur is da die Frage wie macht man des?
da man sich ja die Pics ja meistens ausm inet besorgt für sowat. Mein Vorschlag wäre bei Signaturen die keinen kommerziellen Hintergrund haben is da ja soweit egal .. aber wenn man jetzt Hintergrundbildermacht, Webdesign dann sollte man nur auf eigene Bilder zurück greifen(sprich Design einer Webpage mit Bildern nur eigene Fotos verwenden oder so) Habt ihr net eine Rechtsabteilung ZAM? Kann nicht eventuell einer von denen mal hier posten wie die rechtlcihe Lage bei sowas aussieht? bzw uns des mal mit einfachen worten erklären??

Thx Dracun

Namen edit:

Designs 4 buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

Kreativecke,

Buffedesign (das d doppelt zu verwenden ist absicht in diesem Fall)

oder man nehme den Namen der Creativ Stylez Gruppe her die sind ja dann hauptsächlich in den Foren unterwegs

Designecke

so maln paar Vorschläge


----------



## Celdaro (19. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Würd ich machen - nur nach der Diskussion hier, ist mir der Inhalt des gewünschten Forums nicht mehr ganz klar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aaalso:

1. Tutorials für Anfänger
2. Anfragen auf Signaturen/Avatare
3. Angebote (signaturen und so, also "Ich biete an Signaturen zu machen o.ä.)
4. Evtl noch "Ressourcen" oder so...wo man Render udn so herbekommt^^

Und n name....hmm...

kp^^


----------



## Celdaro (4. Mai 2009)

sry 4 doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ik find keen button zum post löschen^^

Nuja...was wird nu ausm neuen unterforum?
Ja? Nein? Eventuelles Vielleicht? xD

Name könnte man ja per Umfrage wählen lassen


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Aaalso:
> 
> 1. Tutorials für Anfänger
> 2. Anfragen auf Signaturen/Avatare
> ...




Name des Forums?


----------



## Celdaro (4. Mai 2009)

Designecke
Künstlerecke

öööh....

wenn mri mehr einfällt editier ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

Namens Vorschlag 

*
Designs4Buffed
BuffedDesign
CreativeCorner
Creative@Buffed
*
Das sind mal meine Vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

Designecke find ich gemütlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ins Forum kommt gleich ein Sticky:
"Folgende Leute machen auf Anfrage gerne eine Signatur"


----------



## Lillyan (4. Mai 2009)

Hm.... bitte keine Namen mit Buffed. Designecke oder CreativeCorner wären ja noch in Ordnung :>


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *Designecke* oder CreativeCorner wären ja noch in Ordnung :>


Dann isses ja entschieden *g*


----------



## Celdaro (4. Mai 2009)

Designecke....joa...evtl noch Couch und Tisch zum Chillen dazu dann ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also designecke find ich auch am besten^^


----------



## Lillyan (4. Mai 2009)

Oder Dessinecke *verkriech*


----------



## Celdaro (5. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Oder Dessinecke *verkriech*


ööh...kapier ich net wirklich aber ejal^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kreativecke,
> 
> Buffedesign (das d doppelt zu verwenden ist absicht in diesem Fall)
> 
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

also wenn kein mod was dagegen hat könnte man ja mal ne umfrage starten 

Die Namen:

Kreativecke

Buffedesign (das d doppelt zu verwenden ist absicht in diesem Fall)

Creativ Stylez

Designecke

Künstlerecke

Designs4Buffed

BuffedDesign

CreativeCorner

Creative@Buffed


Die Unterforen:

1. Tutorials für Anfänger
2. Anfragen auf Signaturen/Avatare
3. Angebote (signaturen und so, also "Ich biete an Signaturen zu machen o.ä.)
4. Evtl noch "Ressourcen" oder so...wo man Render udn so herbekommt^^

edit: mist ich dachte ich editier hier nen post und wollt keinen neuen schreiben -.-


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

Hier ist die Umfrage zum Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102667


----------

